
U.S. Navy slaps drinking ban on 18,600 sailors in Japan - sarath749
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-navy-idUSKCN0YS0CL
======
a3n
I imagine part of the point is the loss of revenue at local businesses as
sailors, contractors and dependents stop spending. "Kick us out of Okinawa, or
Japan as a whole? OK, but our money goes with us."

